# New Marketplace warning message.



## Chris (Mar 26, 2008)

Hopefully this will cut down on the need to constantly ask for references in the marketplace forums. Going forward, any new posts in the FS/T forums will display a message directing people to the classifieds section rules.

I know that 99.9% of the regulars on here don't need to see this, but unfortunately we're having to ask for references quite a bit more lately as the site gets busier.

Any posts w/o proper references will be deleted without warning.


----------



## Michael (Mar 26, 2008)

Good stuff.


----------



## Mr. S (Mar 26, 2008)

sounds like a good plan man  hopefully people pay attention and dont then start posting 'where did my for sale thread go?'


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 26, 2008)

Will established members need to post references as well?


----------



## Chris (Mar 26, 2008)

Ideally, yes, considering that your reference is here, it should be pretty easy.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Mar 26, 2008)

I never sell shit, I'm just curious  I have more feedback here than on ebay, but I just want to know if I list something for sale if I should put an arrow pointing at my itrader, and list my ebay username.


----------



## Chris (Mar 26, 2008)

JJ Rodriguez said:


> I never sell shit, I'm just curious  I have more feedback here than on ebay, but I just want to know if I list something for sale if I should put an arrow pointing at my itrader, and list my ebay username.



I think you should find a better use of your morning than making me micro-analyze the marketplace rules.


----------



## Leec (Mar 26, 2008)

Saw this today when I posted a thread there. It's a great idea. And yeah, 41 pm's! I bet it's like that daily...


----------



## Blood Tempest (Mar 26, 2008)

Good idea. Hopefully people will now learn how to read.


----------



## djpharoah (Mar 27, 2008)

Too many threads where the first like two-three posts are guys asking for references. Btw Chris you have 41 PMs.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Mar 29, 2008)

This should be good. I'm always amazed at the retarded smartass' that lashes back with that attitude like, "Are you happy now forum nazis!?", and all they did was put USA in their location....sigh.


----------

